# Haunted Radio (07/19/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are taking a break from our normal format to air a special tribute show to the late George A. Romero. There will be special soundclips, interview clips, and trailers from some of his greatest films. We here at Haunted Radio send our deepest condolences to his family, friends, and loved ones. We will return next week with our 'Black Christmas in July' edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

